
Private data gone public: Razer leaks 100k gamers’ personal info - Reedx
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2020/09/100000-razer-users-data-leaked-due-to-misconfigured-elasticsearch/
======
dusted
Yeah, this is beautiful. Razer has these "drivers" that does nothing, but yet
requires you to create an account and login.

I bought a microphone from them years ago when I discovered this, that is when
I swore never to buy from them again, I'm happy to see their idiotic strategy
backfired, even if it means they've leaked my data (I am fairly sure I didn't
input anything important there anyway).

